# Federal Express shipping damage



## mjwon6 (Apr 21, 2009)

I recently purchased a Berlyn K-36 and when I opened the wooden case the engine's cab was damaged. Apparently the box was dropped upside down and the engine landed on its cab. This caused the front of the cab to push down which resulted in the sides of the cab to bow out. Luckily I have found someone with the experience to repair the damages. My question is has anyone had success filing claims with shipping companies? Is it a huge headache? Any advice on how to fight with them? The engine was insured.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you contact FedEx? Did you take pictures of the shipment as you opened it? I think there is a time limit on how long you can file a claim. Seems like 30 days. If it was insured, and you know it was not damaged before shipping, (did you have the shipper verify? Photo seems like the only real verification.) you have a claim. If not, can you return the locomotive to the dealer for replacement?


----------



## mjwon6 (Apr 21, 2009)

I contacted FedEx within 12 hours of receiving the engine and filed a claim. I do have pictures of the engine before it was put in the box and after I took it out. There is also some damage to the cardboard box it came which I still have.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Good, sounds like you will be in good shape. Did FedEx give you a timeframe for remedy? How long ago did this happen? In situations like this, the more proactive you are, the more likely you are to get things resolved. How is their customer servicing?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I would NOT have repaired until the claim was taken care of by Fred X now that you have repaired or had repaired even with pictures you may have a problem!!! and possibly if you hadn't repaired it you would have gotten a NEW one! Wishing you the best of luck. The Regal


----------



## mjwon6 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fed Ex said it would take 5-7 days to process the claim once they received all the information. I got the engine Friday night around 6 and filed the claim around 7 the next morning. I have not done any repairs yet. I am waiting to hear from Fed Ex. I have no comments on their customer service as of yet. The claim was filed online and then they require some paper to be mailed. Everything was mailed yesterday so I am hoping to hear from them by the end of the week.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By mjwon6 on 10 Nov 2009 09:32 AM 
Fed Ex said it would take 5-7 days to process the claim once they received all the information. I got the engine Friday night around 6 and filed the claim around 7 the next morning. I have not done any repairs yet. I am waiting to hear from Fed Ex. I have no comments on their customer service as of yet. The claim was filed online and then they require some paper to be mailed. Everything was mailed yesterday so I am hoping to hear from them by the end of the week. 

Oh sorry i mis-interpreted the earlier post that you HAD already repaired, just had a similar experience with an Evil Bay seller she/he never figured out which, will get a big surprise today in the mail, after paypal went to bat for me on it!! I documented pics before,after, and on sending back per paypal's inst. They were very nasty no communication, or very little and did not want to try to rectify the problem at all!! That's the one good thing so far that i've found NOW about ebay and paypal being the only way you can pay or buy now!! The Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Berlyn K-36's are extremely nice models but are somewhat fragile! Damage during shipping isn't so much a question of "if" but of "how much?" I have an Accucraft C-19 that I need to send in for r/c battery and digital sound installation and while Accucraft is more robust than Berlyn, it still is going to be a crap shoot! What you have done so far is exactly what you should have done! Keep us apprised as to what happens and good luck!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I over looked it, but I don't see any referance to you contacting the shipper/seller. In all the transactions I've ever done, including damaged shipments I processed at my previous place of work, it is the shipper who contracted with the shipping company (Fedex). If and when Fedex resolves this damage claim, they will reimburse the shipper, not you. This doesn't mean you're out of luck, just that you will get reimbursed or product replacement through the shipper which may take longer. If you think Fedex is going to reimburse you directly, you need to get that in writing. 

Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The shipper has to make out the claim. I fell prey to this once, I made the claim, and 30 days later, FedEx told me that the shipper needs to make the claim (they spent the money, they are the FedEx customer, they paid for the insurance). 

To make matters worse, when they informed me that the shipper must make the claim, they also said that now that the 30 days had expired, I was SOL. 

Do not wait, get the shipper to make the claim, and get the claim number to be sure it was filed in time. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact the vendor.


----------

